# Rookie dust collection question



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I am trying to avoid buying a dedicated dust collector because I have limited space. Can I get a 4" to 2-1/2" hose reducer and hook up a Ridgid WD1450 ( http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 ) to my table saw for *effective* dust collection? Effective is the key word, I dont want to burn up the motor, or my house...


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I used my ridgid shop vac on all my tools for years. It was fairly effective, but the filter clogs quickly and needs cleaned often. If you want to go that route then look into building or buying a separator for it. Also, effective is a subjective word. I was fairly happy with my setup. It got most of the dust, but there was still definitely some cleanup to do. A lot depends on your saw and your setup. A cabinet or hybrid will probably have better dust collection then a contractor or portable saw simply by design. Also, to get TRULY effective you need dust collector attachments both above and below the blade. 
--Matt


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

You can buy 2" or 2.5" to 4" adapters. How effective it will be is questionable. There are a ton of factors to consider but the design of your saw is the biggest. If you have a well designed saw, then you can do pretty well. If it is a contractor's style saw, then you may not be happy with the results. 

If you look at a shop-vac and a separator, then you have usually taken up the same floorspace as a small DC.


----------



## Spence (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a 14 gl Ridgid shop vac with a 2.25" hose hooked to my 4" dust collection on my saw. I got a 4" to 2.25" reducer for 5 bucks at Woodcraft. Then I bought a 3" rubber plumbing coupler from HD for 5 bucks. I slipped the gasket over the 4" saw port and adapter's 4" port. It was a tight fit on the saw, but not so tight to worry it will break. It fit perfectly on the vac hose without modification.










I made some cuts today and it sucked chunks into the port, but larger pieces were stuck in there. It did not impede the sucking though since ther was so little, but something to watch for.


----------

